# 13 days into DNP cycle, decided to post for remainer of cycle



## Nieldsy19 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey guys. First post on this site. I was on another forum and kept getting flamed for DNP. Which is ridiculous because DNP and anabolics are essentially the same concept in my mind, just having different outcomes. But anyways I started my cycle 13 days ago and I weighed 253.6 and this morning I weighed in at 231.4 I'm absolutely AMAZED so far. I'm not gonna name my source on here but his caps are 250mg crystal with a bunch of other goodies loaded into them, I'm sure most know who I'm talking about. A little back story, a few months ago I suffered a bad posterior shoulder dislocation. Coukdnt lift. I was so beyond depressed. I gained all the weight back I worked so hard to lose and them some, getting to the heaviest point in my life. So I ordered some good old DNP, despite a previous attempt with poor results. But this time I'm killing it. Guess it's because I have so much excess fat? Who knows. But I will keep posting for data purposes, or if anyone is curious. At this rate, I'd be able to reach 210 which I haven't been in a very long time.. we'll see! Also can anyone tell if I'm holding a lot of water? I really can't tell.. I know what it means but I've never been able to notice. Just asking because I know most people do hold water and then drop it the next week or so after the cycle and look even better! By the way I've been taking 500mg a day since day one. People might dislike that because you're supposed to work your way up but I've done this before (never with results like this) and I know what I can handle. Any questions or comments feel free to drop by! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Dec 1, 2016)

Side note, you guys should've seen me when I got my tattoo. Soaked right through my shirt and sweats. It was awful!! Haha


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 1, 2016)

Welcome to The Underground.

Dont know much about DNP.

What I do know. One of those socks your wearing looks way newer then the other.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Dec 1, 2016)

Can't say I noticed that. But you appear to be correct lol


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 1, 2016)

Dammmmm same thing happens to me with those socks...


----------



## D-max (Dec 1, 2016)

Joined here too to learn more about dnp. I think we've met before.&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 1, 2016)

How long do you plan to run it?


----------



## stonetag (Dec 1, 2016)

Looks like it (dnp) is doing the job.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you for listening to RippedZilla's recommendation to come here. You'll find it to be much more DNP friendly here and less flaming overall.


----------



## snake (Dec 1, 2016)

It looks like you're getting where you want to be. 

One questions; do you have a plan to stay down at that weight. You said you've done this before so it leaves me wondering if you need to lock down some solid diet and training. Yeah, I get what injuries can do to your mind. Hope you get on track and can stay there. In all, nice job!


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 1, 2016)

how tall are you and how long have you lifted?


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Dec 1, 2016)

snake said:


> It looks like you're getting where you want to be.
> 
> One questions; do you have a plan to stay down at that weight. You said you've done this before so it leaves me wondering if you need to lock down some solid diet and training. Yeah, I get what injuries can do to your mind. Hope you get on track and can stay there. In all, nice job!



Yeah I plan on staying. I just figured I'd kick-start some fat loss while I got back in the gym and tuned my diet back up. Injury was awful. Depression, no motivation... As you can see I got fat. I haven't been 230 in a few months


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Dec 1, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> how tall are you and how long have you lifted?



I am about 5'10" maybe a fraction if an inch taller. I'm not sure of my body fat percentage, I'd say 16-18% I started in highschool around 16 but wasn't serious at all. Its really been on and off serious lifting since then, but im trying really hard to make this a life long thing from now on! Btw I'm 22 and the first time I've ever actually followed a diet and exercise protocol was at 19. And ya know, life happens. I put other things before my training and then I stay out of the gym for a little. I was serious for about a year before my injury and I was about the same body fat (by guesstimating) but hovering at 240. Ive always had a very solid frame with a lot of muscle naturally


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 2, 2016)

Nieldsy19 said:


> I am about 5'10" maybe a fraction if an inch taller. I'm not sure of my body fat percentage, I'd say 16-18% I started in highschool around 16 but wasn't serious at all. Its really been on and off serious lifting since then, but im trying really hard to make this a life long thing from now on! Btw I'm 22 and the first time I've ever actually followed a diet and exercise protocol was at 19. And ya know, life happens. I put other things before my training and then I stay out of the gym for a little. I was serious for about a year before my injury and I was about the same body fat (by guesstimating) but hovering at 240. Ive always had a very solid frame with a lot of muscle naturally



Refreshing honesty , welcome to ugbb. I'm injured now as well so I get it, but your 22 and have plenty of time just take it slow and listen to your physical therapist if you got one. Never tried DNP, just hope you don't push the run too long !


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Dec 2, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Refreshing honesty , welcome to ugbb. I'm injured now as well so I get it, but your 22 and have plenty of time just take it slow and listen to your physical therapist if you got one. Never tried DNP, just hope you don't push the run too long !



Yeah, I woke up this morning at the exact same weight as I did yesterday which is the first time that happened since I started. I was confused because I was sweating like a pig last night. I've read that there's no tolerance to dnp for a long time (3 months or so), but I've also read it can happen in about the same time period I've been running it. If I wake up tomorrow and the day after and im not under 230 I think I'm going to call it quits. Wish me luck!! Lol I'd like to finish the bottle and keep getting the same results I have been if possible, but if my body has other plans then so be it! Wishing everyone a great day/night


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 2, 2016)

Mitochondrial uncoupling as a target for drug development for the treatment of obesity.

That paper shows that with daily dosing of 3-5mg/kg, metabolism increased on average by 40% after a few weeks that was maintained, with no sign of tolerance, for at least 10wks (they stopped measuring past this point). 

Any one stating that tolerance occurs in a shorter time frame without citing evidence for the claim is, for a lack of a better term, talking out of their asses


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Dec 3, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> That paper shows that with daily dosing of 3-5mg/kg, metabolism increased on average by 40% after a few weeks that was maintained, with no sign of tolerance, for at least 10wks (they stopped measuring past this point).
> 
> Any one stating that tolerance occurs in a shorter time frame without citing evidence for the claim is, for a lack of a better term, talking out of their asses



Call me crazy but I'm debating keeping it going longer than the duration of this bottle, maybe get some more and do another week or two after that. I just woukdnt want to overdo it, but I'm used to the sides now. I can deal with them. 500mg a day is extremely effective so far. Well worth the risk/reward   
Ironic I said I woke up at the same weight yesterday, because today it was 227.6!! Which means I lost two days worth in one day after making no progress for a day. Weird. Hope everyone has a get day and thank you to everyone who is staying tuned


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 5, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Any one stating that tolerance occurs in a shorter time frame without citing evidence for the claim is, for a lack of a better term, talking out of their asses



lol so pretty much everyone that talks about DNP, present board excluded.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 5, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> lol so pretty much everyone that talks about DNP, present board excluded.



It's almost as if you knew exactly why I made that statement...


----------



## timecode2 (Dec 7, 2016)

I feel like I'm in the same boat as you bro, atleast close.. Hit me up I dropped you  a PM.


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 7, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Mitochondrial uncoupling as a target for drug development for the treatment of obesity.
> 
> That paper shows that with daily dosing of 3-5mg/kg, metabolism increased on average by 40% after a few weeks that was maintained, with no sign of tolerance, for at least 10wks (they stopped measuring past this point).
> 
> Any one stating that tolerance occurs in a shorter time frame without citing evidence for the claim is, for a lack of a better term, talking out of their asses



dont mean to thread hack here, but let me ask u something. How come after my first cycle of dnp. Which was only 250 mg, i lost sooo much more weight than my other cycles. ive done it two different time, at 250, felt nothing when my first cycle felt hot as hell. Even 500 was tolerable at times when 250 was impossible in my first. Also my second and third time trying i didnt lost a single pound but still got flat and very tired. 
For reference, i ran the first cycle for 25 days, the other times ive only ran it for 8 or 9 days.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 7, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> dont mean to thread hack here, but let me ask u something. How come after my first cycle of dnp. Which was only 250 mg, i lost sooo much more weight than my other cycles. ive done it two different time, at 250, felt nothing when my first cycle felt hot as hell. Even 500 was tolerable at times when 250 was impossible in my first. Also my second and third time trying i didnt lost a single pound but still got flat and very tired.
> For reference, i ran the first cycle for 25 days, the other times ive only ran it for 8 or 9 days.



The sides may become more tolerable but the overall effect re: thermogenesis doesn't. 
You also said that the first cycle was 25 days while the other two were for 8/9 days, that could easily explain why you got better results during your first cycle - you ran it longer.


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 7, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The sides may become more tolerable but the overall effect re: thermogenesis doesn't.
> You also said that the first cycle was 25 days while the other two were for 8/9 days, that could easily explain why you got better results during your first cycle - you ran it longer.



Ok so basically, whatever dosage your running, 
If you don't feel the sides, it doesn't mean it's not working right ? 
Thinking of running another 250mg cycle but for longer. Maybe 3 weeks. Also dieting down a little more. Would love to get under 10% bf. And stay there


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm 195. U think 250 is an adequate amount? 
Also, just running trt now, any tips on how to not get so flat?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 7, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> I'm 195. U think 250 is an adequate amount?
> Also, just running trt now, any tips on how to not get so flat?



250mg is fine for a 3 week run. 
If your temp is under control and your feeling good then I see no reason to not continue with it for as long as it takes to reach your goal. 

Flatness is inevitable on DNP, it depletes glycogen and there is very little that you ca do about it.
Refeeds are an option, not one I recommend mind you, but an option nonetheless. The problem is that your going to need to bump up the cals & carb intake around 30-40% higher than normal to get a decent effect and if you feel the heat with some carbs...well...like I said, its not something I recommend. 
You could always skip a couple of doses if you plan to refeed to ease the discomfort but honestly, I'd just man up and deal with the temporary flatness - don't be a pussy.


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 7, 2016)

Haha awesome honest answer. I'll deal with it. One last question, does dnp affect my cardio a lot? Need to train to runs lot and not sure if it affects it or not


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 7, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Haha awesome honest answer. I'll deal with it. One last question, does dnp affect my cardio a lot? Need to train to runs lot and not sure if it affects it or not



If endurance is important to you, then DNP is a no go


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 7, 2016)

Alright perfect man. Thanks again. Your responses and knowledge are always top notch!


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Dec 12, 2016)

Guys, I fell the heck off this thread. I apologize. I call it long term ADD. Ended up at 224.6 and ive been off for about a week. Wasn't holding too much water weight. Im absokutely addicted to this stuff lol. I have already ordered more, the question is how long do I take off because I've read it depletes T3. I heard about 2 weeks is adequate, but that sounds a little too good to be true. I got so used to the sides i barely noticed them anymore at 500mg a day asides from the sweating during physical activity. Plus it's starting to get COLD... lol. I've read it's always effective as it was the first time you run it because it's a "poison" therefore your body cannot build a tolerance nor will it be able to naturally stop it's effects. I honestly wish I had kept it running and never stopped. I feel it will not be as effective this time because I have 30 pounds less fat than I did the first run, who knows. Only time will tell. Hope everyone is safe in their DNP endeavors and stays cool and hydrated! Have a great night guys


----------

